# Suffolk- Near Ipswich



## snoopyluvsmelots (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone from Suffolk, near Ipswich area with IBS. PArticularly females so I can have a gossip and feel less awkward. Around my age prefferable.


----------



## fedup36 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi...I'm 36 and live on the Essex/suffolk/Cambs border....I'm a married mum of 2 and have only recently been diagnosed with IBS.


----------

